# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Carpaletunnelsyndroom - Artikel

## Agnes574

Bescherm uw carpale tunnel: neem een goede zithouding aan!

Het carpale-tunnel-syndroom is een pijnlijke en aandoening van de hand en de pols en vormt een serieuze handicap. Het is een van de belangrijkste oorzaken van werkverzuim. De aandoening is nochtans eenvoudig te voorkomen door op de zithouding te letten. 


*Hoe krijg je het carpaletunnelsyndroom? 
Het carpaletunnelsyndroom is een aandoening die veroorzaakt wordt door beknelling van de zenuwen in de pols. Het onderliggende mechanisme is heel eenvoudig: de beknelling ontstaat wanneer de pols gedurende een lange periode op een hard oppervlak steunt en repetitieve bewegingen uitvoert, elke dag verschillende minuten tot uren. 
Deze houding hangt traditioneel samen met het gebruik van informatica-apparatuur. In het merendeel van de gevallen wordt het syndroom veroorzaakt door gebruik van de muis. De mensen die er het meest vatbaar voor zijn, zijn secretaresses, administratief personeel, informatici, enz. Maar ook het werk aan de lopende band veroorzaakt het carpaletunnelsyndroom. Maar ook buiten werkverband krijgen almaar meer mensen er last van


*Welke pijn veroorzaakt het carpaletunnelsyndroom? 
De pijn wordt vooral in de vingers gevoeld, in het begin nog niet in de duim en de wijsvinger waardoor de grijpbeweging nog geen probleem is. In de eerste fase voelt men een aanhoudende prikkelende en zeurderige pijn in de drie overige vingers. Ook in dit stadium zorgt de carpale tunnel al voor serieuze hinder, omdat men bepaalde voorwerpen niet meer kan vasthouden. Op professioneel vlak is men niet meer in staat om het werk te doen waarvoor men is aangeworven. De sociale gevolgen van de aandoening zijn ingrijpend want ze kan leiden tot ontslag door werkongeschiktheid. Het syndroom komt heel veel voor. Twee derden van de beroepsziekten zijn terug te voeren op musculoskeletale aandoeningen, dat zijn aandoeningen aan het bewegingsapparaat. Het carpaletunnelsyndroom is een van die musculoskeletale aandoeningen. Het is de voornaamste oorzaak van beroepsziektes en heeft het 
hoogste aantal dagen werkverzuim op zijn naam staan 


*Is het carpaletunnelsyndroom te voorkomen? 
Er zijn verschillende strategieën die preventief kunnen worden toegepast. Allemaal zijn ze gericht op het beperken van het steunen van de pols. Wie op de computer werkt, moet het werkvlak preventief zo aanpassen dat zijn pols niet meer op de werktafel steunt bij het hanteren van de muis. Gewoonlijk schuift men daarvoor het toetsenbord en de muis naar de rand van de tafel toe, zodat de arm een hoek vormt ten opzichte van het lichaam. Als er documenten worden gebruikt (notities, papier, kaften) zijn nog andere aanpassingen nodig: hoogte van de tafel, plaatsen van een schrijftablet, enz. 
Ook de stoel moet worden aangepast. Hij moet een hoge rugleuning hebben, zodat de lendenen en de rug steun hebben. De rugleuning moet verstelbaar zijn, als het kan het zitoppervlak ook. Voor sommige activiteiten is zelfs een hoofdsteun aan te raden die de halsstreek kan ondersteunen.
Elke stoel moet uiteraard in de hoogte verstelbaar zijn en op wieltjes staan voor een optimale mobiliteit. Er horen ook verstelbare armsteunen op. Die moeten bij voorkeur klein zijn  ideaal zijn armleuningen op halve lengte  zodat men gemakkelijk kan aanschuiven aan het bureau. Al deze tips gelden op de werkplek, maar ook voor de vrijetijdsactiviteiten thuis, of het nu is om te surfen op internet, om te chatten of voor een videospelletje en voor jong én oud!


18/11/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is het Carpaal Tunnel Syndroom?*
Voelt u vaak tintelingen en/of een doofgevoel in uw hand, met name 's nachts? Worden deze klachten minder als u met uw hand schudt? Heeft u het gevoel soms wat onhandig te zijn bij het pakken van een voorwerp of voelt u wel eens een stekende pijn omhoog trekken tot aan uw schouder? Deze klachten zouden kunnen passen bij het carpale tunnel syndroom.
De carpale tunnel bevindt zich ter hoogte van de overgang van de onderarm naar de hand en vormt een soort 'doorgeefluik'. De tunnel wordt gevormd door 8 in een U-vorm gerangschikte middenhandsbeentjes (carpalia).Tussen de poten van de 'U' is een stevige bindweefselband gespannen waardoor zich een tunnel vormt. Door deze tunnel lopen 9 pezen en 1 zenuw. De pezen die omgeven zijn door een vlies zijn de uitlopers van spieren die zich in de onderarm bevinden en de beweging van de pols en de vingers verzorgen. De zenuw (de nervus medianus) innerveert (prikkelt) wat kleine spiertjes in de hand en verzorgt het gevoel en de tastzin in de hand van de duim, de wijsvinger, de middelvinger en de helft van de ringvinger.
Door omstandigheden kan het vlies wat om de pezen heen ligt (het synovium) opzwellen. Hierdoor wordt de ruimte in de tunnel relatief kleiner en wordt de zenuw tegen de bindweefselband gedrukt wat de tintelingen, doofheid, onhandigheid en de pijn kan veroorzaken. U kunt het vergelijken met een slaapbeen. Wanneer men lang met de benen over elkaar zit heeft men wel eens een doof en tintelend gevoel in het onderbeen en ook dan wordt een zenuw, die zich in de knieholte bevindt, afgekneld. Een groot verschil met het carpale tunnel syndroom is dat men zelf niet in staat is om de druk van de zenuw af te halen.

*Komt het vaak voor?*
Het carpaal tunnel syndroom is een van de meest voorkomende zenuw beknellingen. Hoe vaak het precies voorkomt is niet exact bekend. In de omgeving van Maastricht is een groot onderzoek gedaan waar 9 op de 100 vrouwen in meer of mindere mate klachten hebben van een carpaal tunnel syndroom. U bent dus niet de enige. De klachten ontstaan meestal tussen het 40e en 60e levensjaar en komen regelmatig aan beide handen voor. Vrouwen hebben 3x zoveel kans dat ze een carpaal tunnel syndroom krijgen als mannen.
Alle structuren die ruimte in de tunnel innemen en de zenuw daardoor beknellen, kunnen klachten veroorzaken. Dit klinkt eenvoudig maar in de grote meerderheid van de gevallen weet men niet wat de oorzaak is. Hieronder worden een aantal oorzaken genoemd die een rol kunnen spelen bij het krijgen van een carpaal tunnel syndroom:
* repeterende bewegingen van de pols met name als daar kracht bij nodig is
* polsbreuk waarbij de middenhandsbeentjes verschuiven
* hormonale veranderingen zoals voorkomen bij zwangerschap en de menopauze
* ontstekingachtige verschijnselen zoals bij reumatoïde artritis
* vertraagde functie van de schildklier
* suikerziekte

*Hoe stelt de arts zijn diagnose?*
Uw arts zal een aantal dingen willen vragen en testen voordat hij/zij de diagnose 'carpaal tunnel syndroom' zal kunnen stellen:
* zijn er klachten van tintelingen en doofheid van de vingers; met name 's nachts; wordt u wakker van de klachten; kunt u de klachten laten verdwijnen; onhandigheid van de vingers; heeft u weleens pijnscheuten vanaf de pols de arm omhoog; bent u zwanger of heeft u een bepaalde ziekte
* voelt u een elektrisch stroompje als de dokter voorzichtig met zijn vinger op uw zenuw klopt
* krijgt u dezelfde klachten als de dokter uw pols buigt en 60 seconden vasthoudt
* is het EMG (elektromyogram) positief; dit is een onderzoek waarbij men met hele kleine stroompjes de geleidingssnelheid van een zenuw meet, bij een beknelde zenuw is deze geleidingssnelheid lager
Aan de hand van bovenstaande vragen en testen kan er een diagnose gesteld worden. Tevens kan er een inschatting gemaakt worden van de ernst van de klachten. Met deze gegevens wordt de behandeling gekozen.

*Wat kun je er aan doen?*
Afhankelijk van uw klachten zal de meest geschikte behandeling gekozen worden. Bij milde klachten wordt vaak begonnen met het geven van een polsspalkje. Deze wordt in de regel 's nachts gedragen. De spalk zorgt voor rust en houdt de pols in een zodanige positie dat de druk op de zenuw het minste is. Zijn de klachten ernstiger dan kan men proberen de druk op de zenuw af te laten nemen door een spuitje met medicijnen in de carpale tunnel te spuiten. Over het nut hiervan zijn de meningen verdeeld. Vaak ziet men dat de klachten terug komen. Het injecteren van medicijnen in de carpale tunnel wordt dan ook voornamelijk gebruikt bij patiënten waarbij de klachten van voorbij gaande aard lijken te zijn, zoals bij zwangeren vaak het geval is.
Worden de klachten niet beter door bovenstaande behandelingen, dan zal het misschien nodig zijn om te opereren. Hierbij wordt de bindweefselband die tussen de middenhandsbeentjes gespannen staat doorgesneden, waardoor er weer ruimte ontstaat voor de zenuw en de klachten zullen verdwijnen. Er zijn grofweg twee operatie technieken. De conventionele methode waar een sneetje van 5 cm lengte in de handpalm wordt gemaakt tot op en door het bindweefselbandje.
Tevens bestaat er een techniek waarbij gebruik gemaakt wordt van een buisje (de endoscoop) en een camera waardoor geopereerd wordt. Dit buisje, waar een gleuf in zit, wordt via twee sneetjes van 1 cm onder het door te snijden bindweefselbandje geschoven. Door de gleuf in het buisje kan men het bindweefselbandje zien en doorsnijden. Voor deze techniek moet de patiënt echter aan een aantal eisen voldoen en deze techniek is zodoende voor een aantal patiënten niet geschikt.
Beide operaties kunnen in de regel poliklinisch of in een dagopname plaatsvinden en u kunt dan dezelfde dag weer naar huis. De klachten verdwijnen in de regel binnen een paar dagen. Ondanks dat het een relatief kleine operatie betreft, zal het een aantal weken en een enkele keer maanden kosten voordat u alles weer zult kunnen doen. Mocht het zover komen dan kunt u bij uw arts met uw vragen terecht. 

_(Bron; orthopedie.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404



----------

